# Frage bzgl. Sicherheitslimits



## theomega (2. Feb 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe leider eine verzwickte situation, die ich euch erstmal erläutern muss:

Ich habe zwei Webpräsenzen, nennen wir sie mal server1 und server2. Beide laufen auf zwei Servern mit zwei verschiedenen Domains und IP's.

Auf server1 liegt meine Website, die dynamisch erstellt wird. Auf server2 liegen die statischen Inhalte, vor allem die Bilder. Die gesamte Seite ist sehr stark frequentiert, deshalb ist diese Trennung notwenig und imho auch sinnvoll (soll hier aber nicht diskutiert werden).

Des weiteren habe ich ein Applet geschrieben dass folgende Daten selbst lesen muss:
1. Eine XML-Datei (dynamisch von einem Script live erstellt) von server1
2. Diverse (ca. 100) Bilder von Server2

Das Applet selbst könnte ich entweder auf server1 oder server2 legen, wobei mir server2 lieber wäre, da ein Applet ja auch ein statischen Inhalt ist. Das Applet wird jedoch auf jeden Fall von einer Website die auf server1 erstellt wurde angezeigt.

Problem ist jetzt: 
Egal ob ich das Applet auf server1 oder server2 platziere, ich erhalte jedesmal eine Sicherheitsmeldung, denn er scheint die Datei(en) vom anderen Server nicht öffnen zu dürfen. Ist ja auch logisch, so sind ja die Sicherheitsbeschränkungen des Applets. Aber ich dachte bis jetzt immer die Sicherheitsbeshränkungen hätten als Ausnahme einerseits den CodeBaseServer (Also dort wo das Applet liegt) und auch den DocumentBaseServer (also dort wie die Datei liegt, die das Applet einbindet). Das würde mir ja genügt, aber es scheint so als würde nur der CodeBaseServer als zugelassener Host möglich sein.

Habe ich mit meiner Annahme recht und welche Alternativen gibt es? Würde ein Redirect per HTTP-Headers helfen? Oder sonst noch eine Möglichkeit? Wie lösen das eigentlich andere Firmen mit Applets mit großem Datenaufkommen (z.B. map24 o.ä.)?

Danke schonmal
TO


----------



## Bert Brenner (2. Feb 2006)

Diese Sicherheitsmeldung währe bestimmt nicht uninteressant.


----------



## theomega (2. Feb 2006)

Hy,
naja, das übliche:
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-2" java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission server1 resolve)
wenn das applet auf server2 und die aufrufende Datei auf server1 liegt
Gruß
TO


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Feb 2006)

also ich würd das ding auf server2 legen

wegen der 100 Bilder, damit man die locker dynamisch "nachladen" kann (ohne Security, ausserdem scheint der eh der "schnellere" zu sein?)

und die xml datei über ein "proxy-Script" holen

von server2 ein holmirdasdingvonserver1.php (oder jsp oder was)
anfordern

das skript holt sich von server1 das dynamische xml (mit fopen, oder jstl oder was auch immer) und reicht es einfach durch

+ keine Verrenkungen nötig
- etwas unschön

(wenn das applet unbedingt von server1 kommen muss, dann braucht man eben ein proxy-Skript für die 100 Bilder, das ist wirklich unschön)

Frage: wie schauts denn mit Signieren aus?


----------



## theomega (3. Feb 2006)

Hallo,
danke für die Antwort, das mit dem Proxy-Script hört sich nach einer einigermaßen akzeptablen Lösung an, auch wenn es nicht ganz schön ist. Dafür ist es recht einfach zu lösen.

Das mit dem Signieren ist mir auch schon durch den Kopf gegangen. Was mir jedoch unklar ist: Nehmen wir mal an ich hätte ein Zertifikat  (von einer registrierten CA) und würde das Applet damit signieren. Erscheint dann eine Meldung die der Benutzer bestätigen muss? Oder geht es einfach so weil das Applet richtig signiert ist?

Und noch eine Frage: Wie lösen das große Webseiten? Map24 zum Beispiel? Die haben doch auch nicht alles auf einem Webserver!

Gruß
TO


----------



## Bleiglanz (3. Feb 2006)

LoadBalancing?


----------

